# Miami, FL -ID#A1116412 Kloech, M 3YR, Blanket B/T



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 09, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old.



DROPPED OFF BY THE SAME BREEDER WHO DROPPED OF KENYA! 

HIS PAGE 

http://www.miamidade.gov/animals/

all you need is to be 18 and over
and the $65 adoption fee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

Gorgeous boy, but not a bicolor, he is a blanket black and tan.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

woops! sorry, im not quite good with all the color variations yet.. 
how do i change that? 

there are 2 other GSDs other than the ones i have posted at this shelter. what is with people in this city?!


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

Who is the breeder? If we are not allowed to post it, can you pm me the information. Maybe something can be done locally about this person.

thank you

ML


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

i have no idea who the breeder is, the volunteer who matched me up with kenya, only told me that the same guy dropped him off, another dog that didnt measure up to his "standards"


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

This is obviously not a true breeder. Sounds more like a mill. What a fool.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

Miami has a lot of disreputable breeders - I would not call them breeders but rather people who let a dog have puppies to make money and have no interest in caring for the puppies beyond a few months. However, I digress as far as this thread is concerned. It is possible to put pressure on the person thru city agencies but of course, a name is needed.

Hope this male gets a home. We really truly need a GSD rescue in Miami.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

we really do. there are ALWAYS more than 4 GSDs at a/c when i visit

it is truly sad, we need a rescue


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Beautiful Bicolor Male at Miami dade a/c*

This boy is beautiful. Is there any hope for him getting out of there?


----------

